# FUMC Or Shifa



## Khushi95 (Oct 24, 2014)

can someone help me decide which is better? FUMC or Shifa?


----------



## Raza Jafar (Sep 21, 2013)

As far as quality of education, faculty, and teaching methodology is concerned, shifa is better. Fumc has an edge in clinical side. In general, there is not much difference.


----------



## Bilal.shah (Nov 5, 2014)

FUMC for: 
-Clinical experience
-University life
-Experienced faculty
-Bright students
-Local recognition

Shifa for:
Foreign chances. mainly because the bulk of the class is formed of students with foreign nationalities who must sit the USMLE/PLAB etc or students with very rich background.

I would pick clinical experience as the most important factor though.


----------



## mediz (Jun 25, 2014)

Go for shifa so i can get the seat in FUMC (i m on reserved seat)


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Dr.Fazlur rehman assistant professor in RMC says that shifa is far better than fumc.
Cuz most of students go on residencies in foriegn countries.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

I beg to differ. I'm an Australian and British passport holder and i chose FUMC over shifa, please ask your "AP" to provide his reasons for his "far better" aspect regarding shifa.


----------



## Khushi95 (Oct 24, 2014)

I want to give USMLE and apply for residency in the US ... templartehpro can you tell me if FUMC gives enough vacations during which we can do electives? mediz i'm also in the reserved category(amry) but at #2 :v


----------



## Bilal.shah (Nov 5, 2014)

Khushi95 said:


> I want to give USMLE and apply for residency in the US ... templartehpro can you tell me if FUMC gives enough vacations during which we can do electives? mediz i'm also in the reserved category(amry) but at #2 :v


FUMC and SHIFA both have a 75% attendance demand. Therefore along with the usual vacation times, you will have to apply for extra leave in both cases. My relative is working in the US and is an FUMC alumni. He passed the USMLE step 1 in 4th year of MBBS along with a group of his classmates. Shifa has the USMLE hype ONLY because of its students who mostly join on foreign seats or foreigners applying on local seats. In case of USMLE, it is local students who go for USMLE. However, there is quite the USMLE atmosphere in every batch so that will not be a problem for you.

But in all other aspects, I strongly suggest FUMC over Shifa.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with this guy.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> I beg to differ. I'm an Australian and British passport holder and i chose FUMC over shifa, please ask your "AP" to provide his reasons for his "far better" aspect regarding shifa.


I went to his clinic on saidpur road and shared with him that I am applying in fumc and last year I couldn't join shifa cuz of financial probs. Then he said what I mentioned above.
If I got in fumc would like to meet you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

While searching for information regarding usmle I came across an article written by an indian student
http://scepticemia.com/2013/01/08/the-usa-dream-for-imgs-coming-to-an-end-analysing-the-2012-match/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilal.shah (Nov 5, 2014)

I already told you why they go for residencies. I mean have you ever interacted with a batch of students at Shifa? Most of them pretend to not even speak Urdu and you are going to be surprised if they are going abroad? You can clear the USMLE far more easily if you have a US nationality. Most of them already do. So quit talking about how Shifa sends them. Their parents wealth is what send them to those residencies brother.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nouman javed said:


> While searching for information regarding usmle I came across an article written by an indian student
> The USA Dream for IMGs: Coming to an end? Analysing the 2012 Match | Scepticemia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This article is rather misleading. You should check the Official Statistics for Last Year (2014) at IMG Performance in the 2014 Match - ECFMG News ECFMG News


----------



## Bilal.shah (Nov 5, 2014)

Do let us know what you choose then Khushi95. I hear this year a lot of people with good aggregates are still waiting for FUMC.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

I got selected in second list and submitted fee yesterday at FUMC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khushi95 (Oct 24, 2014)

Bilah.shah I'm going to FUMC ... not because of merit or anything but because of the fact that its much closer to my house than shifa and this way i wont have to join hostel


----------



## faiza_33 (Jan 28, 2016)

HOW ARE YOU LIKING FUMC SO FAR? Is the environment nice i mean i have just heard its strict so just curious


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

having "discipline" and "uniform" doesn't mean some institution is strict! its 5 years of professional education and if someone is caring to ask why someone is bunking classes and stuff is for the student's own good!!! besides its a medical school and not some fashion design institute


----------

